# Anniversary after infidelity - 29th



## rv10flyer (Apr 26, 2018)

1 yr 3.5 mo since DDay. Not much celebrating this summers anniversary- 29. The affair storm was ending on our anniversary last year. I am so thankful we made it through the first year. Wasn’t easy.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I moved your post to a thread of your own.


----------



## BarbedFenceRider (Mar 30, 2018)

Congratulations....And I'm sorry you have to go through this.


My episode was around my anniversary as well. Makes things very awkward. It also fell on my wifes birthday....And I'm supposed to compartmentalize and just celebrate the day of her birth...And not think about other guys texting in the middle of the night...

I feel for ya.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

And this was posted by his wife today.




Teach said:


> Hello all! I decided to come onto this forum because my husband Rv10flyer uses this forum to share details about our marraige...the problem is, he left some out. The parts where for 28 years I was completely faithful. And the parts where there were at least two instances of his having lovers outside our marriage...once when he went out of country for two weeks, and once with a parent from my school...whom he met at our Fall Festival, while he carried around our 2 year old because I was working...sent me and my children on a special weekend trip so he could mate her in my bed...I had to share this with my principal because After it came out, I had to make sure her children wouldn’t be placed in my class. And the parts where he had an internet girlfriend. So bash me all you want, I deserve it. I screwed up, but at least so so with a more clear picture of the whole story.


https://talkaboutmarriage.com/new-member-forum-introduce-yourself/428781-introduction.html


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

As they say there is always two sides to every story.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

So RV, care to comment on YOUR cheating??

https://talkaboutmarriage.com/new-member-forum-introduce-yourself/428781-introduction.html


----------



## BarbedFenceRider (Mar 30, 2018)

Jeezus! Why are they even together....I feel sorry for the kids now. How do 2 people become so depraved that it makes them so ugly on the outside as well as the inside. I hope they find peace soon. Like I said, there is kids involved....uhhggg..


----------



## seadoug105 (Jan 12, 2018)

Although rv10flyer hasn't shared all the details, he hasn't exactly hid the fact of his wayward past.... 


rv10flyer said:


> This^^^^^
> 
> You see, *I have been that POS husband years ago.* That is why I am here to help. *I have been on both sides.* You will see a lot of men in forums and in person that will never admit this though. Your husband will have to see and feel the hurt and loss of trust he has caused to your marriage. Some never do. Some get cheated on themselves, get their pride hurt, and quietly move on to the next. Of course, he tells the next woman that his ex gained weight, lost interest in sex, became selfish and spent all of his money. Hhmmm, no mention of his cheating.


and he has spoken quite well of their relationship since reconciliation. In fact he seems to blame the OM 99% for the affair and "Teach" as his prey/victim.

So either "Teach" hasn't actually read his posts (I read several but skimmed many) or some trigger event recently occurred and it is not being handled well by either of them....

given the fact that he has been radio silent (not posted) since 8/25 and the level of venom "Teach" is spewing (relative to his actual posts), I would say it's a trigger event combined with unresolved resentment with his previous infidelity....


So now I will bow out so the vultures can continue feeding!


----------

